# Random Thought(FL Medic study guide)



## 281mustang (Nov 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a link for it? Thanks.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 3, 2013)

Sure, try this http://bit.ly/19rBPQs


----------



## 281mustang (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not available on Google, the site shut down in the latter part of 2012 but there are some individuals that still have it saved.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, so what you really are asking is, does anybody have a copy of this that they would send me.


----------



## 281mustang (Nov 3, 2013)

The title should say Rambling Thoughts, not Random Thoughts. It was a typo.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 3, 2013)

That fits. 

If the fingers type what the brain is actually thinking, is it a braino instead of a typo?


----------



## MMiz (Nov 3, 2013)

281mustang said:


> Does anyone have a link for it? Thanks.


Do you have the old website address?  If so, go to http://www.archive.org, type in the address, and it may be available.

Edit:

It looks like this is the creator's JEMS Connect page, and she includes her email address on the page.


----------



## 281mustang (Nov 3, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Do you have the old website address?  If so, go to http://www.archive.org, type in the address, and it may be available.


 I was able to get a copy of it e-mailed but thanks anyway.

If anyone else wants it PM me your e-mail and I'll forward it.


----------



## PPH (Nov 4, 2013)

281mustang said:


> I was able to get a copy of it e-mailed but thanks anyway.
> 
> If anyone else wants it PM me your e-mail and I'll forward it.



Hey, could you email me a copy of the rambling thoughts you found? I'd PM you but the system wont let me because I dont have enough posts. My email is REDACTED. 

Thanks!


----------



## PPH (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey 281mustang,

Could you PM me your email address so I can email you mine to get a copy of rambling thoughts. I don't have enough posts to pm or email or list my email or anything else. It would be much appreciated, I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 4, 2013)

So is this a study guide for the state paramedic exam or something? How is it to take?


----------



## Pavehawk (Nov 5, 2013)

The FL state test is easy as pie. There is a crib sheet floating around that gives some questions and answers or at least the perceived answers in the "my best recollection of that question is". If you are a practicing medic you should be able to pass it cold...if you actually study a little bit for the esoteric operations stuff you will not just pass but do well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2013)

Pavehawk said:


> The FL state test is easy as pie. There is a crib sheet floating around that gives some questions and answers or at least the perceived answers in the "my best recollection of that question is". If you are a practicing medic you should be able to pass it cold...if you actually study a little bit for the esoteric operations stuff you will not just pass but do well.



So essentially cheating. Got it. I'll be taking the state exam once I get back to nm and get my paperwork submitted to the state and approved. But I'm guessing I'll do just fine on it without something like that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

No. "Rambling thoughts" is a FL Paramedic study guide that's been floating around for years. From what I understand, it's simply a bunch of medic level questions and some specific protocol questions and is somewhat outdated. Just another form of "test prep".


----------



## JRFire1317 (Nov 12, 2013)

*email rambling thoughts*



281mustang said:


> I was able to get a copy of it e-mailed but thanks anyway.
> 
> If anyone else wants it PM me your e-mail and I'll forward it.




can you email me a copy
JRFire1317 at yahoo .com


----------



## MMiz (Nov 13, 2013)

It looks like a lot of members would benefit from the study guide.  Is it something you could upload to Dropbox or http://ge.tt/?


----------



## SouthsideILfire (Dec 5, 2014)

Is it possible if anyone could email a copy of rambling thoughts? I've been searching on google and have also clicked on links within the forums with no luck.  I recently moved down here from the south suburbs of Chicago and would really love a study guide for the medic test down here.

If anyone can help out my email is firepoc661 at gmail dot com  Thanks!


----------

